# Deval Patrick hired neighbor for $120G job



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By Laurel J. Sweet 
*Monday, December 29, 2008

As Gov. *Deval Patrick* grapples with layoffs and budget deficits, he has hired a close neighbor in Milton to be the state's $120,000 director of real estate services, the Herald has learned.
Attorney and real-estate consultant Dana Harrell, 60, a frequent contributor to Patrick's campaign coffers, was introduced Oct. 27, less than two weeks after Patrick announced 1,000 jobs would be lost to the state's $1.4 billion budget crunch.
Harrell lives less than a quarter mile from Patrick.
He was brought into the Division of Capital Asset Management to help turn the state's real estate assets into moneymakers. It appears the post is new, though repeated requests to Patrick's administration for clarification went unanswered.
DCAM Commissioner David Perini said this in a statement: "This position filled a much needed role at DCAM, particularly at a time when we are trying to maximize our state real estate holdings to ensure we are finding expanded revenues, savings and efficiencies during these tight fiscal times."
Perini praised Harrell as "extremely well qualified."
"With over 30 years of experience in both the development and management of major real estate assets, he has quickly become a valued member of the team at DCAM," he said. "As the administration continues to make substantial investments in the commonwealth's infrastructure, Dana's expertise will be essential."
Patrick spokesman Cyndi Roy said despite the dire economic forecast, "The state has not implemented a hiring freeze at this point.
"We have a 'no net new hires' policy implemented in mid-September that prevents agencies from adding additional staff, but allows for critical positions to be filled."
Harrell is a graduate of Syracuse University and New York Law School. He was involved in the initial leasing of New York's World Trade Center towers, according to an Oct. 27 memo by H. Peter Norstrand, DCAM's deputy commissioner for real estate services, introducing Harrell to the staff.
Since 2005, Harrell and his wife, Jean, have donated $1,450 to Patrick's campaign and another $700 to the Democratic State Committee.

(13) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1141761


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm shocked! I am a Deval supporter and I cant believe that he would do something like this! I am more shocked considering the way he stood behind the police and saved their road jobs!! Just cant believe he would do anything that would even seem underhanded!! :cussing:[-X


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

People get the government they deserve.

Keep voting for everyone with the sacred "D" next to their name, sheeple.

BAA! BAA! BAA!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> People get the government they deserve.
> 
> Keep voting for everyone with the sacred "D" next to their name, sheeple.
> 
> BAA! BAA! BAA!


NEGATIVE. The IDIOTS get the gov't they ASKED for (and psuedo-legal WEED) !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolyasmatt (Nov 28, 2008)

What an ass.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not about balls at all mtc, its about the fact that they support him and love him! He and Obama can do nothing wrong! Time Magazine made Obama the man of the year and he has yet to do ANYTHING!

If they like you your all set, if not, (like police, EMS, and such) you can never please them!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

The holier than thow media does not allow us to question THEM! Thats against the rules.

The only thing we can do apparently is vent on de-stressing sites like this.

Thx for the blood pressure release MASSCOPS!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Can we ask Deval to hire a $120,000 a year grasshopper or Str8 or was it marlboroPD as a official police adviser to liberalists and wackers?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

fra444 said:


> Not about balls at all mtc, its about the fact that they support him and love him! He and Obama can do nothing wrong! Time Magazine made Obama the man of the year and he has yet to do ANYTHING!


It's true!! It's amazing!!
This may be awful to say, but it is what it is... Obama could be the next Hitler, but because his skin color is a different color then the previous presidents he will always be a hero! 
Like FRA444 said no matter what these two do, they can do no wrong.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I half thought it was gonna be SOT...glad it wasnt.


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

The guy was obviously the most qualified. I'm sure there was a exhaustive nation-wide search that due to a clerical error yielded only one applicant. It's just a bizarre coincidence that this applicant lives near the gov, and just so happens to be a regular contributor.

On a less serious note, anyone here looking for a job while you wait for a card, you should take $250 to your local state rep and urge your friends and family to do the same.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I half thought it was gonna be SOT...glad it wasnt.


JAP, I thought the same thing! Actually, that's why I clicked on this thread.

Sorry, SOT. You're in western MA (eastern NY)...gotta move back east if your fellation of Deval is to bear any fruit for you...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Fellation!!! :L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am surprised that Coupe has not created a new position
for Sot.


----------

